# Building obs-studio with CEF support



## rockzombie2 (Oct 27, 2021)

I've been trying to build multimedia/obs-studio with CEF support but I keep getting an error saying that it can't find the library. I've tried running it with
`doas make CEF_ROOT_DIR="/usr/home/chris/src/cef_binary_94.4.10+g38a7995+chromium-94.0.4606.81_linux32/Release" install`
but this is the error I'm met with. Any suggestions?


```
CMake Warning at plugins/obs-browser/FindCEF.cmake:50 (message):
  Could not find the CEF shared library                                                                                                                      
Call Stack (most recent call first):                                                                                                                         
  plugins/obs-browser/CMakeLists.txt:13 (find_package)                                                                                                       
                                                                                                                                                             
                                                                                                                                                             
CMake Error at plugins/obs-browser/CMakeLists.txt:16 (message):
  CEF Not found -- set CEF_ROOT_DIR or set BUILD_BROWSER=OFF.                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                             
                                                                                                                                                             
-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/multimedia/obs-studio/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/usr/ports/multimedia/obs-studio/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## rockzombie2 (Oct 27, 2021)

(Not sure why the files didn't upload)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2021)

```
BROWSER_DESC=		Build OSB browser
BROWSER_CMAKE_BOOL=	BUILD_BROWSER
BROWSER_BROKEN=		Needs CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework) which isn't yet ported
```


----------



## rockzombie2 (Oct 28, 2021)

I thought surely if I commented that out it'd work!

Alright, who do I gotta pay to get this ported


----------

